# laptop sound problem, headphones working,built in speaker not working



## djfreaky

hi,i am using a HP NX6115 laptop,suddenly i am getting no sound thru my laptop speakers,wateva format songs i use or wateva player,tho sound is perfect when connecting to an external sound output like headphone or external speakers....this problem has evolved suddenly,everything was perfect just b4..pls help:4-dontkno


----------



## SSVenkat

djfreaky said:


> hi,i am using a HP NX6115 laptop,suddenly i am getting no sound thru my laptop speakers,wateva format songs i use or wateva player,tho sound is perfect when connecting to an external sound output like headphone or external speakers....this problem has evolved suddenly,everything was perfect just b4..pls help:4-dontkno


hi i am too having the same problem.
i am using HP T5500 laptop.i can hear sound in ma headphone.
problem in built-in speaker.Any one know the reason why HP product creating such problem !! :upset:

Thanks
:smile:


----------



## bizi

I had the same problem on my hp dv6000 for a while. Headphones would work just fine but the built-in speakers stopped working. At first i thought there was no way it was a sound card problem b/c if it was the sound card, neither the headphones or internal speakers would work... but i updated and reinstalled drivers anyway. no luck. Then i noticed the speakers would sometimes work for a second when i removed the headphone jack. I then knew it was a short in the jack connection or just a bad connector in the jack. Sooo, I just plugged in the headphone jack a bunch of times and after about 20 seconds the speakers were working just fine and i haven't had a problem since! Sounds crazy but it worked for me.
hope this helps


----------



## dancevthd

hi, thanx man. this 1 really worked for me as well. i m using windows vista operating system in a dell vostro laptop. i think the root of all the problem is this o/s. 


bizi said:


> I had the same problem on my hp dv6000 for a while. Headphones would work just fine but the built-in speakers stopped working. At first i thought there was no way it was a sound card problem b/c if it was the sound card, neither the headphones or internal speakers would work... but i updated and reinstalled drivers anyway. no luck. Then i noticed the speakers would sometimes work for a second when i removed the headphone jack. I then knew it was a short in the jack connection or just a bad connector in the jack. Sooo, I just plugged in the headphone jack a bunch of times and after about 20 seconds the speakers were working just fine and i haven't had a problem since! Sounds crazy but it worked for me.
> hope this helps


----------



## pabuechler

Had same problem and your solution worked for me. Thanks.


----------



## UAtraveler

Thank you so much! This worked for me as well!


----------



## CianSh

bizi said:


> I had the same problem on my hp dv6000 for a while. Headphones would work just fine but the built-in speakers stopped working. At first i thought there was no way it was a sound card problem b/c if it was the sound card, neither the headphones or internal speakers would work... but i updated and reinstalled drivers anyway. no luck. Then i noticed the speakers would sometimes work for a second when i removed the headphone jack. I then knew it was a short in the jack connection or just a bad connector in the jack. Sooo, I just plugged in the headphone jack a bunch of times and after about 20 seconds the speakers were working just fine and i haven't had a problem since! Sounds crazy but it worked for me.
> hope this helps


differnet laptop same problem worked for me as well thanks


----------



## rajibsam

Thanks a lot!! It also worked for me. I was wondering why speaker wasn't working, but after following your suggestion, it started working.

Laptop Model: Inspiron - 640m
OS: Windows XP
Sound Card: SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC

Regards,
Rajib


----------



## schmorg

I told my daughter she probably didn't have any sound after she had her headphones plugged in the other day. But try argue with a 7 year old. On he 10th attempt of taking out the headphones it worked just fine. Thanks so much.


----------



## yank285

Hi Everyone,

I hope someone can help me. I currently have a HP dv6310nr and running windows XP. All of sudden my internal laptop speakers stopped working, but my headphones still work, but at MINIMAL volume. I have it on maximum volume and it's still very low. I guess I have the same problem as everyone else presented, however my problem still persists when inserting and removing the headphones jack.

Any other suggestions on how to resolve this problem? Like Bizi said, it can't be the sound card because the headphones still work. Please, any advise will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## plagha

Dear bizi,

Your solution is really nice. But my problem is little different. I have a HP Laptop. I was watching movie at that time my cell phone rang. I first pause and later close the movie. Later when I finished my call and try to play that movie again. At that very moment I found there was no sound coming out from my speaker. Then I connected the head phone and found the sound is perfect.

Please help me.

Regards,

plagha




bizi said:


> I had the same problem on my hp dv6000 for a while. Headphones would work just fine but the built-in speakers stopped working. At first i thought there was no way it was a sound card problem b/c if it was the sound card, neither the headphones or internal speakers would work... but i updated and reinstalled drivers anyway. no luck. Then i noticed the speakers would sometimes work for a second when i removed the headphone jack. I then knew it was a short in the jack connection or just a bad connector in the jack. Sooo, I just plugged in the headphone jack a bunch of times and after about 20 seconds the speakers were working just fine and i haven't had a problem since! Sounds crazy but it worked for me.
> hope this helps


----------



## NotSoBlonde016

I just wanted to say thank you sooo much... such a simple thing helped hahah seems like u helped alot of people


----------



## arun_r

WOW MAN!! This really works...thanks a lot!!!


----------



## onewithhim

Worked for me.


----------



## onewithhim

bizi said:


> I had the same problem on my hp dv6000 for a while. Headphones would work just fine but the built-in speakers stopped working. At first i thought there was no way it was a sound card problem b/c if it was the sound card, neither the headphones or internal speakers would work... but i updated and reinstalled drivers anyway. no luck. Then i noticed the speakers would sometimes work for a second when i removed the headphone jack. I then knew it was a short in the jack connection or just a bad connector in the jack. Sooo, I just plugged in the headphone jack a bunch of times and after about 20 seconds the speakers were working just fine and i haven't had a problem since! Sounds crazy but it worked for me.
> hope this helps


This is incredible...the solution of unplugging and plugging back in many times worked!!!ray:
Just when I was about to give up after the 30th time or so...I finally heard sound coming from my laptop speaker - just a glimpse but I kept on about 10 more times and it worked....Thank you so much for the simple solution! It was so irritating to be tethered to my laptop at work. Bizi, your simple solution posted 3 years ago has still helped us in 2011. Many many thanks to you!


----------



## migueliba

Thanks...
After 1 month without laptop speakers finally work...
The problem was the same, I can hear with an external device (headphones or speakers) but the laptop (HP Elitebook 8440) speakers didnt work...

I plugged the headphone jack maybe 25 times and work...

Same solution of 4 years ago...


----------

